# Ways to make TPT faster



## dsw1ft (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that we have root can you guys share some tips on making it faster?

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

V6 supercharger script Ive had a speed boost using that adding some build.prop

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Tapatalk


----------

